# Asus eeepc 1015PED Massive kernel problems [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

I recently bought an Asus eeepc 1015PED MU17 and its been a pain to setup with a manual kernel.

I have another distro installed (debian based) which detected most most stuff as much as the gentoo live cd but i after many years of gentoo i feel uncomfortable using someone else's binaries. (it's just weird and bloated).

It's been a few days setting up gentoo with a few problems that google and other places have not been able to help. A few of them don't even make sense to me. Maybe udev is sleeping ? Kernel settings being ignored ?

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a 64bit install using gcc 4.4.4 and vanilla-sources kernel

```
# gcc -v

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2/work/gcc-4.4.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --disable-nls --with-system-zlib --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/python --enable-checking=release --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=http://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) 
```

```
 # uname -a

Linux GOD 2.6.37-rc3 #2 SMP Mon Nov 29 21:48:16 EST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N475 @ 1.83GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The following hardware and software specifications list and more:

```
cpu-info.txt                  locale.txt              lspci-v-board.txt              alsa-info.txt

dmesg.txt                     lshal.txt               lsusb.txt

emerge-info.txt               lshw.txt                make-conf.txt

grub-conf.txt                 lsmod-drivers-used.txt  package.keywords.txt

kernel-config-2.6.37-rc3.txt  lsmod.txt               sound-cards.txt

locale-gen.txt                lspci.txt
```

Is available here in detail

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# lspci   

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
```

My current/latest kernel-config-2.6.37-rc3 is here.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The alsa problem:

# cat /proc/asound/cards 

```
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf7cf8000 irq 22
```

Everything fails for alsa_in    alsa_out   alsaconf   alsactl    alsamixer.

alsa-info available here

```
 # alsamixer 

cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
```

```
 # ls /dev/dsp*

/dev/dsp  /dev/dsp1  /dev/dsp2  /dev/dsp3
```

```
# dmesg

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda_codec: ALC259: BIOS auto-probing.

usbcore: registered new interface driver snd-usb-audio

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xf7cf8000 irq 22
```

I tried kernel drivers as modules and static and no solution I might be missing some kernel driver since alsa works on the other distro but i am not sure which and i would like not to load a billion and one modules on the kernel.

Any ideas about this one ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The network problem eth0 (wired):

The rc scripts fail to start the wired card. i have to use ifconfig manually to bring it up and then it works. The driver is always loaded and is compiled as module.

# dmesg

```
atl1c 0000:01:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: version 1.0.1.0-NAPI

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: vpd r/w failed.  This is likely a firmware bug on this device.  Contact the card vendor for a firmware update.

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -1

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

sshd (3889): /proc/3889/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/3889/oom_score_adj instead.

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: Unable to allocate MSI interrupt Error: -1

atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

```

From /var/log/messages

```
rc-scripts: network interface eth0 does not exist

kernel: atl1c 0000:01:00.0: atl1c: eth0 NIC Link is Up<100 Mbps Full Duplex>

```

100 mpbs ? with a gigabyte card ? Driver limitations ?

```
# ls /etc/init.d/net*

/etc/init.d/net.eth0  /etc/init.d/net.eth1  /etc/init.d/net.lo  /etc/init.d/netmount
```

```
rc-scripts: ERROR:  cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

```
# /etc/init.d/netmount start 

 * Starting eth0

 *   Bringing up eth0

 *     192.168.1.120

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument  

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver) 

ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 could not start
```

Modules loaded:

```
tg3                   110485  0 

atl1c                  27427  0 

libphy                 18394  1 tg3
```

I have no idea why tg3 is loaded and used with the other distro i tried, but i compiled it anyway.

Here is how i have to start the network:

setup.sh

```
ifconfig eth0 down ; 

ifconfig eth0 <ip> broadcast <ip> netmask <ip> ;

route add default gw <ip>;

echo nameserver <ip> /etc/resolv.conf ;

ping  yahoo.com -c 3 ;

echo done 
```

And then it works. 

Lets forget the wireless (eth1) issue for now.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The cmos rtc hwclock setup problem:

```
# dmesg

rtc_cmos 00:03: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs
```

```
 # ls /dev/rtc*

/dev/rtc
```

```
# hwclock 

Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access method
```

Fails with the driver as [m] or [*]. I have updated to the latest bios DMI: 1015PE/1015PE, BIOS 0801  10/06/2010

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The xorg agpgart* problem:

```
# dmesg 

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GMA3150 Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 524288K total, 262144K mappable

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8192K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
```

Is the chipset Intel GMA3150 like dmesg says and also can be seen here or generic Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller like mkxf86config called it.

```

# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) VESA(0): initializing int10

(II) VESA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)PineView Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)PineView Graphics Controller

(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
```

```
# lspci -v 

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation N10 Family DMI Bridge

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ac

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

        Kernel modules: intel-agp
```

```
# lsmod | grep agp

intel_agp              11174  0 

intel_gtt              14095  2 intel_agp

agpgart                29491  3 intel_agp,intel_gtt,drm
```

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log| grep agp

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) intel(0): /dev/agpgart is either not available, or no memory is available

for allocation.  Please enable agpgart

        Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

        the agpgart module loaded.

        Make sure your kernel has agpgart support or has

        the agpgart module loaded.
```

Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory) ???

```
# cat /var/log/messages | grep agp

kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.10

kernel: No AGP bridge found

kernel: agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
```

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The microcode problem:

```
 # /etc/init.d/microcode_ctl start

 * Updating microcode ...

microcode_ctl: cannot open /dev/cpu/microcode for writing errno=2 (No such file or directory)

 * Failed to update microcode via '/dev/cpu/microcode'
```

```
Kernel support:

<*> /dev/cpu/microcode - microcode support

 [*]   Intel microcode patch loading support
```

```
Packages installed

*  sys-apps/microcode-ctl

      Latest version installed: 1.17-r2

*  sys-apps/microcode-data

      Latest version installed: 20100209

      Size of files: 549 kB
```

```
# ls /dev/cpu/

ls: cannot access /dev/cpu/: No such file or directory
```

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The bluetooth problem:

```
# dmesg

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.3

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

input: HID 1241:1166 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input7

generic-usb 0003:1241:1166.0001: input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 1241:1166] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: USB HID core driver

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.15

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb
```

No output whatsoever with hcitool.

```
 # hcitool dev

Devices:
```

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The software games user problem:

Even this is messed just to give an example:

Games are installed. The user as been added to the games group but even root cannot play them unless full path is specified.

```
# netris

bash: netris: command not found
```

Has to be done this way :$ /usr/games/bin/netris

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am exhausted and i need this netbook to be ready before the 4/12/2010 since i will be travelling with it.

My current/latest kernel-config-2.6.37-rc3 is here.

----------

## Ant P.

The last one sounds like you need to do an env-update to put /usr/games/bin in the path. That should've been done automatically though...

----------

## Goverp

My first suspicion is that your kernel contains incorrect support.

Your link for kernel config was to /kernel-config-2.6.37-rc3.txt.

Is there some reason why you're not using the current stable gentoo sources (2.6.34-r12 for AMD64)?

Also, how did you configure it - by hand, using genkernel, from a known starting point such as pappy's kernel seeds, a friend'settings  :Smile:  ?

----------

## HeXiLeD

To Ant_P 

I tried that and other things and still no solution.

To Goverp

There has to be something wrong with this kernel for sure. If i compile 2 of these kernels and lets say the first one boots the system well and then i leave it as a backup and compile a new one which  may boot or not (usually does not); if after that failure i go back to the previous one that was the backup; it fails to boot properly sometimes.

I also had to start "make all ; make modules_install" instead of just "make ; make modules_install" just to have it working. Sometimes even to find modules i don't get the whole list of the modules compiled. I think something is not being properly compiled.

The reason that lead me to this kernel version kernel-config-2.6.37-rc3 was to get the latest support for such "new hardware".

The reason for vanilla sources choice was the same as for my workstation (uptime: 207 days). It a usually stable kernel that moves slowly. However with that box i only use stable kernels. 

In the past i had headaches with gentoo-kernel it 's patches and it's upgrades and some sleeping dev work done with it . I will only choose it again if there is a very well proved hardware solution that i need.

My first kernel-config-2.6.37-rc3 configuration was done with  "make allnoconfig". I wanted a very minimal configuration of the kernel and loading excatly only what it really needs.

After that i went with "make mrproper" which gave me the best result so far but after recompile the second time this new kernel; the system failed to boot and drivers failed to work. Something has to be wrong with this kernel.

One time i used genkernel just to see what modules it pulled. It worked enough to boot but never with full support. I never used genkernel before for my systems; don't use it currently and never will. My kernels are always built manually no matter how much time it takes.

In all these years i also never used any "seeds" or friendly startup settings other than what happens with mrproper.

Last night i was able to solve some of these problems which didt last much solved.

For example the microcode issue was solved when i did mrproper the first time but failed on the second compile with me changing anything there related to that setting.

The  cmos rtc hwclock setup problem was another one solved but that makes no sence.

In my other booting distro  [ ]   Set system time from RTC on startup and resume doesn't even show or is selected and i am able to setup the clock while with this kernel if it does not show or is selected it will not allow me to set the clock.

More weird is that after the second compile and with that option showing and selected; it failed to setup the clock. 

Other issues with drivers like agp support sometimes are detected, other times are not regardless if the module is static or not. Some of these errors make no sense at all something is wrong with the kernel or the whole system is borked somewhere.

I left emerge -e system running during the night and lets see today what happens.

Today i will be downgrading to v2.6.34.5 (vanilla-sources) "make mrproper" and see what happens.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Finally i as able o solve almost all problems. 

I emerged vanilla sources 2.6.34.5 and on my first compile it failed as well and the same way as 2.6.37-rc3 . I did mrproper and selected support i wanted and it failed again so i decided to just to make clean and mrproper and boot it from there.

It booted but not all worked. Then i went on an endless list kernel compilations and on each one i would optimize the config adding what i needed that was not there. 

On since my last 18 kernels things things started to work well. (by the way, each of these kernels takes a minimum of 35 minutes to compile with this hardware and that is not using drivers compiled as modules.

My last kernel and almost fully working as only 2 last problems to solve. Bluetooth and some X driver related issue.

All the other issues with rtc, microcode, eth*, alsa, and the games user are fixed.

I have no idea some of these problems like the rtc or alsa were solved since i had made other kernels with the same support which failed. Sometimes even at boot. My guess is that must have been some conflict between some drivers somewhere or maybe 2.6.37-rc3 has problems. (i will test  it later).

As for the games group user issue; it was solved after emerge -s system and -e world.

As for the wireless card:

Something changed. It was before detected as:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2047

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

        Memory at fbffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

```

It is now detected as:

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Device 1a3b:2047

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at fbffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information <?>

        Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Kernel driver in use: wl

        Kernel modules: wl
```

BCM4313 is now seen properly as Broadcom Corporation Device 4727 and as a consequence the driver support too.

According to this list: http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/SSB.html

CONFIG_SSB b43 not correct/best driver for this nic. There are no references to Device 4727.

The solutions are:

Stable

```
*  net-wireless/broadcom-sta

      Latest version available: 5.60.246.6

      Latest version installed: 5.60.246.6

      Size of files: 1,729 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php

      Description:   Broadcom's IEEE 802.11a/b/g/n hybrid Linux device driver.

      License:       Broadcom
```

Or if you are brave:

git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/gregkh/staging-2.6.git

I have been using the "wl" broadcom-sta driver and so far it works. ( i have not tested it's performance yet)

I will leave the bluestooth support for later and now it is time to fix the display.

I have 2 problems with the display. In console mode and starting x.

In console mode i cant play a video properly. It plays it black and white and with TV like interferences form the 50's.

Before while using vesafb i was able to play it properly. Now i am using i915 modset=1.

Lack of mplayer support ?

```
media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc4_p20091026-r1  USE="-3dnow -3dnowext X a52 aac aalib alsa (-altivec) amr ass -bidi -bindist -bl -bs2b cddb cdio cdparanoia cpudetection -custom-cpuopts -debug -dga dirac directfb -doc dts dv dvb dvd dvdnav -dxr3 enca encode -esd faac faad fbcon -ftp -ggi gif -gmplayer iconv -ipv6 jack -joystick jpeg -ladspa -libcaca -lirc live -lzo mad -md5sum mmx -mmxext mng mp3 -nas network -nut openal opengl osdmenu oss png -pnm -pulseaudio pvr quicktime -radio rar real rtc -samba schroedinger sdl shm speex sse sse2 ssse3 (-svga) teletext tga theora toolame tremor truetype twolame unicode v4l v4l2 -vdpau (-vidix) vorbis (-win32codecs) x264 -xanim -xinerama xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="-mga -nvidia -s3virge -tdfx
```

Any solutions ?

Then its the X starting problem: 

```
# startx

hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.8102

X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux GOD 2.6.34.5 #16 SMP Fri Dec 3 22:57:01 EST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 i915.modeset=1

Build Date: 26 November 2010  11:59:36PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec  3 23:44:28 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.
```

I keep getting these errors: Failed to load module "vesa", Failed to load module "fbdev"and FATAL: Module fbcon not found.

I from what i have read so far, it seems a  kernel side problem. I have compiled the kernel with these modules statically and also removing them.

The best result i get while having vesa dn fbcon in the kernel, still says  FATAL: Module fbcon not found and i get a black screen and nothing more.

Either using an auto-generated xorg.conf or not having it the result is the same and also keeps asking for these modules.

Xorg.0.log

```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Release Date: 2010-05-04

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 x86_64

Current Operating System: Linux GOD 2.6.34.5 #16 SMP Fri Dec 3 22:57:01 EST 2010 x86_64

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda1 i915.modeset=1

Build Date: 26 November 2010  11:59:36PM

Current version of pixman: 0.18.2

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Dec  3 23:44:28 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x7c1160

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 6.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 7.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:a011:1043:83ac Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller rev 0, Mem @ 0xf7e00000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf7d00000/1048576, I$

(--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:a012:1043:83ac Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller rev 0, Mem @ 0xf7e80000/524288

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

                Driver  "intel"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default intel Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default intel Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default intel Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AutoAddDevices.

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "intel"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

(II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.9.1

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

        i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 9, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 9

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Builtin Default intel Screen 0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Pineview GM

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Pineview GM"

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): found backlight control interface /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0

(II) intel(0): Output VGA1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected

(II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

(II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 using initial mode 1024x600

(II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         solid

(II)         copy

(II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): No memory allocations

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

(II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

(II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/i915_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 158

(II) config/hal: Adding input device HID 1241:1166

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.4.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0

(**) HID 1241:1166: always reports core events

(**) HID 1241:1166: Device: "/dev/input/event8"

(II) HID 1241:1166: Found 9 mouse buttons

(II) HID 1241:1166: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) HID 1241:1166: Found relative axes

(II) HID 1241:1166: Found x and y relative axes

(II) HID 1241:1166: Configuring as mouse

(**) HID 1241:1166: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) HID 1241:1166: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "HID 1241:1166" (type: MOUSE)

(**) HID 1241:1166: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) HID 1241:1166: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) HID 1241:1166: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event9"

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

(**) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

(**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Eee PC WMI hotkey

(**) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: always reports core events

(**) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

(II) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Found keys

(II) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Eee PC WMI hotkeys" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam

(**) USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: always reports core events

(**) USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

(II) USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Found keys

(II) USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Sleep Button

(**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

(**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

(II) Sleep Button: Found keys

(II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Video Bus

(**) Video Bus: always reports core events

(**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

(II) Video Bus: Found keys

(II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button

(**) Power Button: always reports core events

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(II) Power Button: Found keys

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) HID 1241:1166: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Eee PC WMI hotkeys: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Sleep Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Video Bus: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"
```

My current dmesg gas boot

In dmesg we can see this which leaves me confused:

```
No AGP bridge found
```

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GMA3150 Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 8188K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000
```

Unless i am missing something big, i compiled agp support in the kernel.

Any ideas on how to solve this X problem ?

Last kernel and all the rest of configuration files available here.

----------

## mr.sande

I noticed that you dont have CONFIG_DRM_I915_KSM set, do you enable modesetting in grub with 'i915.modeset=1' ? 

If you have trouble with getting modesetting to work you can check out http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA. 

If you dont plan on using KMS, or have disabled it on purpose, then please forgive my interruption.

----------

## HeXiLeD

I have no problems with modeset. Either as a grub kernel parameter or [*] kernel built in.

I have tried both ways and they both work.

As for CONFIG_DRM_I915_KSM:

```
# cat .config| grep -i DRM_I915

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y
```

I will now try with kernel-config-2.6.37-rc3 again making oldconfig from my last best working 2.6.34.5 and add the poulsbo driver support for Intel GMA3150 Chipset.

I also started a wiki page for the asus 1015PED which i will be adding information as i get hardware working.

----------

## HeXiLeD

After many compiles i now have set all the grafics support as modules instead of static driver.

Xorg does not complain about the missing fbdev and other things.

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

fbcon                  31660  76 

font                    7204  1 fbcon

bitblit                 4286  1 fbcon

softcursor              1069  1 bitblit

i915                  223391  1 

i2c_algo_bit            4279  1 i915

cfbcopyarea             2841  1 i915

cfbimgblt               1881  1 i915

cfbfillrect             2869  1 i915

drm_kms_helper         19015  1 i915

fb                     29534  5 fbcon,bitblit,softcursor,i915,drm_kms_helper

drm                   139188  2 i915,drm_kms_helper

fbdev                    649  0 

intel_agp              24756  2 i915

wl                   1928444  0 

agpgart                23943  2 drm,intel_agp

video                  17802  1 i915

output                  1564  1 video
```

I am using i915.modeset=1 in grub which delays a bit the effect when compared to having that setting directly in the kernel and there are no penguins (logo)

xorg log still says No AGP bridge found but now i have good results. Both dmesg and xorg.log do not have any errors regarding this problem.

FATAL: Module fbcon not found error is gone.

When i do startx i get a black screen and it stays there like that until i hit Ctrl+C.

According to this http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x-config.html; it means good things.

 *Quote:*   

> # Xorg -configure
> 
> This will generate an X11 configuration skeleton file in the /root directory called xorg.conf.new (whether you su(1) or do a direct login affects the inherited supervisor $HOME directory variable). The X11 program will attempt to probe the graphics hardware on the system and write a configuration file to load the proper drivers for the detected hardware on the target system.
> 
> The next step is to test the existing configuration to verify that Xorg can work with the graphics hardware on the target system. In Xorg versions up to 7.3, type:
> ...

 

Doing # Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro does show me black and grey grid and an X mouse cursor and that is as far as i was able to go.

Whats missing now ?

----------

## mous16

have you solved bluetooth problem?

----------

## Schnulli

 *mous16 wrote:*   

> have you solved bluetooth problem?

 

March 2011, we also started over with Gentoo, feels good to be "home again" since years......

Well we became kinda rusty in the past years and needed to figure out this and that ......

Intel GMA  i915 up to i965 works pretty fine with the latest Drivers, Mesa, Xorg, libdrm etc.

What you will need is a working xorg.conf.

When you just try to run " Xorg -configure " u will mostly have no luck...... Slackware/ArchLinux has a Console app to probe the hardware, we will try to get it working on Gentoo as well..... this will make our Life more easy in future ^^

What to do then? Simple copy one "old" working xorg.conf  (maybe from another Linux that worked before with that PC) to /etc/X11/org.conf and try your luck..... usually this works pretty fine.

But be warned !!! Be carefull !! ... the wrong setting in xorg.conf can damage your moniitor.......

If you need a xorg.conf that works on GMA i915 and i945 PM us and we will send you our.... 

greetz

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *mous16 wrote: wrote:*   

>  have you solved bluetooth problem?

 

Yes and i have updated the wiki with it's information as well as updated general information.

# lsusb

```
Bus 005 Device 002: ID 13d3:3315 IMC Networks

description: Bluetooth wireless interface

product: Bluetooth module

vendor: Broadcom Corp

physical id: 1

bus info: usb@5:1

version: 5.30

serial: 74F06DA16653

capabilities: bluetooth usb-2.00

configuration: driver=btusb speed=12Mbit/s
```

# Dmesg |grep Bluetooth

```
Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: Virtual HCI driver ver 1.3

Bluetooth: HCI UART driver ver 2.2

Bluetooth: HCI H4 protocol initialized

Bluetooth: HCI BCSP protocol initialized

Bluetooth: Generic Bluetooth USB driver ver 0.6

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.15

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: SCO (Voice Link) ver 0.6

Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.11

Bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3

Bluetooth: BNEP filters: protocol multicast

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.2

usb 5-1: Product: Bluetooth module
```

Kernel: 

```
<*>   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

 --- Bluetooth subsystem support

 <*>   L2CAP protocol support (optional)

 <*>   SCO links support (optional)

 <*>   RFCOMM protocol support (optional)

 [*]     RFCOMM TTY support (optional)

 <*>   BNEP protocol support (optional)

 [*]     Multicast filter support (optional)

 [*]     Protocol filter support (optional)

 <*>   HIDP protocol support (optional)

       Bluetooth device drivers  ---> 

        <*> HCI USB driver

        <*> HCI UART driver

        [*]   UART (H4) protocol support (optional)

        [*]   BCSP protocol support  (optional)

        <*> HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver
```

Driver name btusb

All hardware is fully supported with kernel 2.6.38.7

Any updates will be on the wiki

This topic is SOLVED

----------

## Parleur

Hey Hexiled.  :Smile: 

Here is my problem.

As it seems we've got the same hardware, I tried to use your kernel configuration from your wiki.

I made a few modifications to support device-mapper, and disk encryption.

But my wifi and my ethernet keeps not working.

As an exemple, here is what happens when I try to start my interface.

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   ERROR: interface wlan0 does not exist

*   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start
```

One thing maybe usefull to know : I start my computer from a SD card with a keyfile to open my hard drive.

So, I use this GRUB command to start :

```
menuentry "Gentoo GNU Linux Hardened GNU 3.10.3" {

        search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root myuuid

        linux /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.3-hardened-gnu \

                rootfstype=ext4 \

                dolvm crypt_root=UUID=myuuid \

                real_root=UUID=myuuid \

                root_keydev=UUID=myuuid \

                root_key=sda1.gpg \

                root_trim=yes \

                ro

        initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.10.3-hardened-gnu

}
```

uname -a

```
Linux benjamin-netbook-01-gentoo 3.10.3-hardened-gnu #1 SMP Sun Jul 28 18:58:29 EST 2013 x86_64 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N550 @ 1.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

lspci -v

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ac

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ac

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f7e00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at dc00 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f7d00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ac

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f7e80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 841c

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f7cf8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00001000-00001fff

   Memory behind bridge: 40000000-401fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040200000-00000000403fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f8000000-fbffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f6ffffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: f7f00000-f7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000040400000-00000000405fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at d480 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d800 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at d880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f7cf7c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 83ad

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at d080 [size=8]

   I/O ports at d000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at cc00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at c880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at c800 [size=32]

   Memory at f7cf7800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 838a

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at f7fc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

   Kernel driver in use: atl1c

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11bgn Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2047

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at fbffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

   Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge
```

kernel config (zcat /proc/config.gz)

http://pastebin.com/ZKPLfpPC

(There is probably the support af a few others drivers wich I added to try to make my hardware working)

Maybe be could I try again with your current /proc/config.gz ?

----------

## HeXiLeD

My EEEPC 1015PED

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8132 Fast Ethernet (rev c0)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 838a

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

	Memory at f7fc0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

	I/O ports at ec00 [size=128]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

	Capabilities: [6c] Vital Product Data

Kernel driver in use: atl1c

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

	Subsystem: AzureWave Device 2047

	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

	Memory at fbffc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

	Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

	Capabilities: [58] Vendor Specific Information: Len=78 <?>

	Capabilities: [48] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

	Capabilities: [d0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

I have updated the kernel config to 3.8.5 (same link)

Post your: 

- ifconfig -a

- udev versions

```
*  virtual/udev

      Latest version available: 197-r3

      Latest version installed: 197-r3

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      

      Description:   Virtual to select between sys-fs/udev and sys-fs/eudev

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 204

      Latest version installed: 200

      Size of files: 2,136 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       LGPL-2.1 MIT GPL-2
```

Depending on your udev version; you may have your network interfaces renamed to enp1s0 and wlp2s0. One of my EEEPC's uses this type of Id while the other still uses eth0 and wlan0.

```
*  virtual/udev

      Latest version available: 200

      Latest version installed: 197-r3

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      

      Description:   Virtual to select between sys-fs/udev and sys-fs/eudev

      License:       

*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 204

      Latest version installed: 204

      Size of files: 2,136 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       LGPL-2.1 MIT GPL-2

```

It is recommended that you compile the drivers as modules:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

brcmsmac              448451  0 

brcmutil                2432  1 brcmsmac

mac80211              233215  1 brcmsmac

cfg80211              153514  2 brcmsmac,mac80211
```

I see no reason to use genkernel. I strongly recommend to use a manual kernel configuration.

In my case i use exclusively vanilla-sources and manual configuration in all my gentoos.

Let us know your progress.

----------

## Parleur

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *  virtual/udev
> 
> ...

 

Yay ! This was surely my main problem ! It works better now.

I still have a few problems to configure my network, my rc.conf, etc, but I should be able to make it.

Could you tell why is it advised to compile drivers as modules ? I did like this to be sure they would be loaded, and avoid troubles with my encrypted partition (and to make a nice full res loading at the beginining, I admit).

I don't remember why exactly I choosed to use Genkernel. Probably cause it was easier to me to build my initramfs with all the tools I need to start with my encrypted disk.

----------

## HeXiLeD

 *Quote:*   

> I don't remember why exactly I choose to use Genkernel. Probably cause it was easier to me to build my initramfs with all the tools I need to start with my encrypted disk.

 

You answered yourself.

 *Quote:*   

> Could you tell why is it advised to compile drivers as modules ? I did like this to be sure they would be loaded, and avoid troubles with my encrypted partition (and to make a nice full res loading at the beginning, I admit).

 

Mostly because when we have the correct driver selected and it does not work; it gets solved when loaded as module.

However there are advantages and disadvantages regarding  both options of having a driver in the kernel. for example as module you can upgrade/patch it with an external package without having to upgrade the kernel.

A module can be loaded and unloaded into the kernel upon demand and extend the functionality of the kernel without the necessity of rebooting the system.

One type of module is the device driver, which allows the kernel to access hardware connected to the system. Without modules, you will have to build a monolithic kernel and add new functionality directly into the kernel image. This has the disadvantage of having us to rebuild and reboot the kernel every time we want new support however avoids fragmentation penalty and loss of performance.

One disadvantage of having drivers compiled as [m] modules is that when we upgrade the kernel; we will have to rebuild the modules if they were added from a package.

Personally i prefer drivers to be built into [*] the image due to performance and security.

All your answers: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loadable_kernel_module

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/modules 

# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules_2="ipv6"

#modules="ohci1394"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

# Again, the most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="debug2"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="debug3"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="debug4"

#module_ieee1394_args_2="debug5"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.

modules="cfg80211 mac80211 brcmsmac brcmutil"
```

Sometimes a built in compiled driver into the kernel stops working with another kernel version and needs to be compiled as [m] module. Sometimes it works without the need of being compiled as [m] module.

(computer voodoo)

----------

## Parleur

 *HeXiLeD wrote:*   

> You answered yourself.

 

I'm not sure that was the reason when I made a choice. I'm just guessing.  :Smile: 

Anyway, thank you very much for your explainations. I was only just thinking in term of performances, but I understand better why it's maybe wiser to compile wifi drivers as modules in this case.

May I ask you how do manage and did you configure your network ? I'm having a lot of troubles to make it working.

----------

## HeXiLeD

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3

It depends on how you want to set it up. Manual configuration or dhcp and you may need these packages depending on your choice.

```
net-misc/dhcp

     Available versions:  3.1.2_p1 3.1.3_p1 ~4.2.1_p1 ~4.2.2 4.2.2-r1 4.2.2-r2 ~4.2.2-r3 4.2.3_p1 ~4.2.3_p2 4.2.4_p1 4.2.4_p2 ~4.2.4_p2-r1 4.2.5_p1 {{+client doc ipv6 kernel_linux ldap minimal selinux +server ssl static vim syntax}}

     Installed versions:  4.2.4_p2(22:32:55 10/17/12)(client kernel_linux server ssl -ipv6 -ldap -selinux -vim-syntax)

     Homepage:            http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

     Description: 

[I] net-misc/dhcpcd

     Available versions:  5.6.4 ~5.99.7-r1 ~6.0.2 ~6.0.3 **9999 {{elibc_glibc +zeroconf}}

     Installed versions:  5.6.4(21:18:41 12/08/12)(elibc_glibc zeroconf)

     Homepage:            http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/

     Description:         A fully featured, yet light weight RFC2131 compliant DHCP client

```

Optionally you can use a network manager such as:

```
[I] net-misc/wicd

     Available versions:  1.7.2.4-r2 ~1.7.2.4-r3 {{X ambiance doc +gtk ioctl libnotify mac4lin ncurses nls +pm-utils python_targets_python2_6 python_targets_python2_7}}

     Installed versions:  1.7.2.4-r2(12:13:31 01/01/13)(libnotify ncurses pm-utils -X -ambiance -gtk -ioctl -mac4lin -nls)

     Homepage:            https://launchpad.net/wicd

     Description:         A lightweight wired and wireless network manager for Linux
```

For manual configuration:

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/net

config_enp1s0="192.168.1.76 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255"

routes_enp1s0="default via 192.168.1.1"

config_wlp2s0="null"
```

wlp2s0 is the wireless interface which will obtain it's ip automatically.

and you need to post your logs, configuration files or errors in order to be helped better.

----------

